# Lighting?



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I am not very comfortable with our lighting back up. We have numerous flashlights, etc. but I'd really like more stationery lighting, like for lighting up the kitchen so I can see to cook. What are some of ya'lls favorite stationery lights?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I would say that LEDs are the way to go, but they are generally still very expensive...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We've used kerosene lights. We cut a hole in an aluminum disposable pie plate and set it over the globe to reflect the light down instead of in your eyes. They don't put out a lot of light but it enough most times. We use fuel oil instead of kerosene because kerosene and regular "lamp oil" are so expensive. The Aladdin, mantle type kerosine lights put out good light but in my experience they take constant attention to keep from sooting up the mantle.

Now that we have solar power we use batteries with an inverter to power LED and low watt flourescent (sp?) lights. You can also use a battery and 12 volt bulbs. RV supply stores should have the lamp stands and fixtures you'll need for that.

Another thing if you don't mind the noise are propane lights. In my reloading room I have a propane camp lantern installed on a 20 lb. propane bottle with a "tree." It gets the light up to a useable level and it's bright enough for fine, detail oriented work.

We also have lots of windows.

(We live off-grid.)


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

We have some rechargeable LED nightlite/flashlite combinations, these are ment to stay plugged in all the time. might not be the best solution ,but they are convienient and always charged, nice to have some light when the light switch does nothing
Lightmates LED Sensor nightlight/Emergengy flashlight www.habindustries.net


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We have several options. One bein coleman lanterns, ya can hang em from a hook an they give decent light. 

Second be Kerosene lanterns, not a good as a coleman, but still give a decent light, a reflector do help reroute some a that light.

We got a few oil lamps, they do ok, more of a I can see where I'm goin light, hard ta read by er such.

A few candles, bout the same as the oil lamps.

Then we got some plates, cloth an oil if we need ta make up a oil candle to.

Then we got battery lights. Try not ta use them cause batteries go fast.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We use the solar powered patio/driveway lights to recharge AA (rechargeable) batteries.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> We use the solar powered patio/driveway lights to recharge AA (rechargeable) batteries.


I never thought of that. Thank you!


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I bought at lowes an outside LED light solar powered because it was going to be to much work to have 1 hard wired in. It also works on motion detection and the cable is about 8' in length , i can put panel outside and have a small hole drilled in wall and I have free indoor lighting. 
For now I use for BBQ ing and security dogs n cats do not set off but a 5' tall person will.
Just type in search engilne solar powered LED spot light mine was on sale for $39.99 
Good Luck RR


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We started out by buying a case of these:

http://www.amazon.com/Candle-Lamp-8...F8&qid=1348666116&sr=8-3&keywords=288+candles

Since then we've gone to rummage sales and thrift shops and bought up as many cheap candles as we could find.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

12v deep cycle battery + power inverter + 120v LED bulbs/lamps. This is also a good start to building a small PV system. The battery can be maintained at full charge with a battery charger, then disconnected and moved as needed when the power goes out. Several batteries could be mounted on a roll around cart, or they could be permanently wired to the house using a transfer switch arrangement like the ones used for a generator. 

The problem with using 12v devices is voltage loss in the wiring(from the power source to the device). Most PV systems now are 36 or 48 volts from what I've been seeing, and that is to help mitigate voltage loss. That's the reason for an inverter and converting to 120v. The drop(12v) isn't going to matter much with LEDs if your wiring run is short, but you'll have to use larger wires for longer runs. Your house is already wired for 120v, so it really makes more sense to use the inverter than to run a bunch of additional wiring.

Another option might be candle lanterns. The light output is low, but it's enough to get around. There are all sorts of them available, and IMO, it's better than having an open flame sitting on the countertop(or wherever you're using it). I've seen some that can be used to heat food using an optional tray that fits the top. I'm not sure if they would boil water though.

Battery/solar/crank lanterns might be an option, but all of the solar and crank ones I've seen only provide light for a couple of hours on a full charge of the internal battery. The ones that use D batteries have a lot better run time, but I haven't found any lumen numbers, so I don't know how bright they are. Then there's the battery requirement, but you could use Sanyo Eneloop rechargeables to keep the cost down long term.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm the most senior Hydroelectric Operator for a large utility - and I collect kerosene lamps...

I grew up around kerosene; my folks didn't get electricity until the early 1970's. Heck, I have a friend at work who lives on the South Skagit, and she didn't get electricity until the early 1990's. 

I like both flat wick lamps and Aladdin lamps. Yes, you do have to watch the Aladdin, particularly in the first 10 minutes after you light it. But it puts out good light. 

Thinking about kids who have not grown up around kerosene, possibly never learned adequate caution around flames, I'm putting a few lamps on the wall where they are not so easy to knock down. Most of the time, they will be part of the decor, but they will be ready to light in a power outage. 

We're pretty well stocked with candles and kerosene. 

I've got four old Coleman white gas lanterns out in the shop, which probably need to be rebuilt. Somewhere we have a small propane lantern, too. 

Dad still has two of his propane lights hooked up. Those do throw good light. I don't think the basic design has changed in a long time, and they should be available at RV stores for campers. Just install 2 or 3 and lay in some spare mantles. With a 500 gallon propane tank out in the yard, you won't be fussing with fuel bottles. 

I realize that in a long outage (read, TSHTF) I may run out of lithium cells for our SureFire lights, and even AAA cells for our pocket lights. Eventually, the big D cells in our LED equipped Maglites will run out. I like the idea of solar charging capability and the appropriate rechargeable batteries. Low drain LED lights make this more feasible without huge solar panels. That idea of using little solar walkway lights, that run on a pair of AA cells, as chargers for AA cells strikes me as a good one. Running our emergency generators for extended periods is not realistic. 

I do have 2 or 3 crank and generator flashlights around here. Frankly, I think generator lights are the answer for kids who leave lights on and don't worry enough about what their parents are paying for batteries.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Our house is like flashlight central, but beyond that my wife is also a little candle crazy. A lot of her candles are battery operated LED fake candles. They put out a surprising amount of light and the batteries seem to last forever. She even has some that come on automatically at dusk and turn off at dawn.

I had also posted a while back about taking an LED headlamp, wrapping it around a gallon jug of water and using it as a lamp. Works very well.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/head-lamp-lantern-just-add-water-12702/


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> She even has some that come on automatically at dusk and turn off at dawn.


We could use something like that. Could you tell me what kind she has and where she got them?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll ask her and send you a PM. I am sure she bought them online.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

We bought four of these...

Rayovac SE3DLN Sportsman LED lantern....Amazon has them...good reviews!


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I wondered what they sell under that name now, so I looked. Looks like a handy lantern. 

Back in the day, a Rayovac Sportsman looked like this. I recall a time, about 50 years ago, when Dad kept his family fed with one of these and a single shot .22 - but we won't talk about that....


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

I have two deep cycle batteries and a solar charger with a converter. Led bulbs or Christmas led strings put off a lot of light and will run on the batteries for a couple of days without even charging. I put the batteries on a Dollie with the charger and converter to make it easy to move to where I need it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

db2469 said:


> We bought four of these...Rayovac SE3DLN Sportsman LED lantern....Amazon has them...good reviews!


I have something almost identical, but made by Coleman... 
I don't remember if it came from walmart or atwoods.

The light is very comparable to the 4-D Fluorescent lanterns, which I like very much!


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

A 12 volt battery a solar charger a converter and some led bulbs. This will light your house, charge phones and run a 15 inch flat screen tv. Use it at night and charge in the day. It's just like those solar generators but less than half the price. It works well to recharge batteries in flashlights also. Invest in a few AA batteries and a charger. The new one that are precharged can be recharged thousands of times. Plug it into the converter to charge them so you can have portable lights also.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

That is a beauty. And not much more than a basic aluminum Watchman model with wall bracket:

http://www.jackscountrystore.co/aluminumwalllamplessshade.aspx

If you have enough lamps -- and I do because I collect them when I have time -- wall mounted lamps are a good idea. I worry much less about the kids knocking down a properly positioned wall lamp. If you need to get close to the ceiling, be sure to install a smoke bell, too.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

We've got many many options all over our house. Magnetic LEDs on the fridge, that also have a hanging hook on the back. Some hang from wall scones. On the fridge their great for adjusting the height to where you need it. Headlamps for everyone. Wall scones with votives in all rooms, including bathrooms. Mirrors! In all rooms helps reflect light(when placed in the right spot) to let candle lighting go further. Oil lamps we have, but I'm always afraid of them falling over. Battery powered Christmas lights in secluded locations. Like: draped over wall hooks around the inside of closet door, the whole strand on top of a cabinet that doesn't quite go the ceiling (when needed I pull the line down and leave the battery part on top), 6" flourescent light that can be mounted (2 are mounted. 1 by stove under cabinet, 1 in the corner of the ceiling in the livingroom that can only be reached by chair or broom handle), and last but not least...solar sidewalk lights. We've had to resort to grabbing these from the yard before we were prepared.  Remember that if you want the house lit up, you should protect yourself from people knowing your well off by blacking out the windows. If recently purchased 2 rolls of black material to turn into shades for the windows. Atm we have miniblinds and curtains. I'm taking out the mini blinds and replacing with adjustable rod with the black material. Cutting it in the middle so I can separate it to each side.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Like Rev Coot, we have several 'layers' of lighting available. Small jar candles, (on sale for $1 ea), kerosene lamps (I have used them as long as 6 weeks at a pop; one will light things enough so you don't trip, but you need another on a table for close work), small solar rechargable LED panels, flashlights, and finally we do have a generator, but we plan on using that for other than lighting. My house has windows in every room, so daylight is more useful than anything. I also know how to make fat lamps for supplemental lighting and have made candles since childhood to replenish my supply. There really is no one hard and fast 'best' way.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> 12v deep cycle battery + power inverter + 120v LED bulbs/lamps. This is also a good start to building a small PV system. The battery can be maintained at full charge with a battery charger, then disconnected and moved as needed when the power goes out. Several batteries could be mounted on a roll around cart, or they could be permanently wired to the house using a transfer switch arrangement like the ones used for a generator.
> 
> The problem with using 12v devices is voltage loss in the wiring(from the power source to the device). Most PV systems now are 36 or 48 volts from what I've been seeing, and that is to help mitigate voltage loss. That's the reason for an inverter and converting to 120v. The drop(12v) isn't going to matter much with LEDs if your wiring run is short, but you'll have to use larger wires for longer runs.
> .


What is a "longer" run? With my current plan for running 12v "E-lights", my longest run would be around 20-30 feet. I'm planning on using flush mount LEDs, but if it won't work, I'll just switch to mini cans and 1156 bulbs...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Boomy said:


> What is a "longer" run? With my current plan for running 12v "E-lights", my longest run would be around 20-30 feet.


You can do the math, but you will find that LED's draw such a small amount of current that you can get away with pretty small wire. Mine are wired with two conductor doorbell/thermostat wire.


----------

